# Minecraft Movie Coming In 2019



## IzeC0ld (Jun 30, 2016)

We all heard rumors of a movie based on minecraft with Warner Bro's™ producing it. Now here it is! The movie is to be released on May 25th, 2019, directed by Rob McElhennel and produced by Warner Bro's™ and Mojang®.
It is said for it to compete with Avenger's® and Star War's® and will have 3d and Imax® version's.

Source: minecraft.gamepedia.com/Untitled_Minecraft_film


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice! I hope this film is good.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2016)

There was a docufilm about Minecraft already, which is considered to be a Minecraft film (atleast, back when it was released)
I don't know, I got mixed feelings about it.
MS acquiring Mojang for 2 billion orso, MS needing to make money off off Mojang so they are going to milk Minecraft..
The entire game kinda lost its appeal this way.

Edit:
I must say that me opinion could be biased since I'm an early Alpha adopter.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Jun 30, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Nice! I hope this film is good.



yeah me too


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2016)

It's going to suck and suck horribly.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's going to suck and suck horribly.


As every single film based on a Game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't see the appeal...I have been playing Minecraft for a long time but I've grown out of it. I don't see how they can make this work.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I don't see the appeal...I have been playing Minecraft for a long time but I've grown out of it. I don't see how they can make this work.


Have you played Minecraft story mode?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Have you played Minecraft story mode?


Yeah, are you saying that game captured Minecraft well?


----------



## Froster (Jul 30, 2016)

Never liked Minecraft.
And never liked Videogames-based movies.
So perfect, I'm gonna be there watching this


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 30, 2016)

a minecraft movie? hahaha! wait, for real? ffs, i'm done.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 30, 2016)

VitaType said:


> As every single film based on a Game.


Hey, Angry Birds was actually good.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 30, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Hey, Angry Birds was actually good.


Angry Birds the movie? Producing films became far to easy and cheap...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

Why?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 30, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yeah, are you saying that game captured Minecraft well?


Not really but I meam the idea has some merit and if it was excuted right then it could be ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> Why?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Hey, Angry Birds was actually good.



A film about a crappy game that "sold" a billion times.

Nah thanks, I'd rather be called a hipster.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> A film about a crappy game that "sold" a billion times.
> 
> Nah thanks, I'd rather be called a hipster.


I don't like the game(s) either but the movie was good.


----------



## mashers (Jul 30, 2016)

If this is as good as the Lego movie, then it will be great


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 30, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I don't like the game(s) either but the movie was good.



I never saw the appeal of the games, nor do I see the appeal of that film.
But hey, if everyone would like the same thing, the world would be a boring place.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jul 30, 2016)

i might as well shoot myself now


----------



## HeartbeatRose (Jul 31, 2016)

They're doing it for the child fan base, and considering their intelligence, I'd say the film is going to be very bad.

Minecraft wasn't designed to be a kid's game but a while after the release they started tailoring it to children.

It's a shame, because I liked Minecraft, until they turned it into what it is now.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 31, 2016)

Aaaaand another good game is going to die. At least we still have 3 years.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Aaaaand another good game is going to die. At least we still have 3 years.


How will a bad movie kill the series?

If street fighter, mario, mortal kombats, tomb Raider, resident evil, and doom can survive aweful movies minecraft could to probably.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 7, 2016)

Also, I'm a fan of minecraft (playing since Beta 1.7/1.8) but I stopped playing because it got boring after 5 or so years (playing on and off in that time). But this, this is just a moneygrab, honestly. The documentary, however, was interesting.


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm really only excited for this film because Rob is directing it. I'm interested to see how he does outside of Sunny.


----------

